# Red River Fishing



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

OK OK OK. i need to concede to the river fisherman. i have had the itch to fish for quite sometime and i need to know the secrets to river fishing. i have tried to fish the Red for a while and i have had no luck. i live in fargo and i can go to the local dams and fish; but everytime i go i sit and try everything in my box and get it all tangled on snags. Minnows, crawlers, jigs, spinnerbaits, floating jigs, or spoons. i only catch goldies or small cats. it is getting frustrating. i fish open water most of the summer when i can get out but it can be hard to get out in the early season. i have talked with the local bait shops and have tried what they have suggested with no luck.. and now i have a guy that can catch eyes right next to me and i get nothing. any info on what can be done to help or tactics that could be of use until more open water appears?? i will owe you a beer or three. :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You might be the good old black cloud, I have a few buddies like that, won't mention names but you know who you are. :lol:


----------



## lenny4077 (Dec 9, 2005)

The dams can be good, but crowded. You might be better off looking for smaller holes near a bend in the river - somewhere the current slows down or stops is best. This time of year you are looking for hard bottom such as gravel or clam beds where they will spawn in the next week or so.

Lenny


----------

